
Show HN: Equity Robo-Research FinTech through NLP - retnio
http://www.retnio.com/#
======
retnio
Here's some examples curated for the HN crowd. Check out how these ideas are
implemented/discussed by companies in the real world. For example, Docker
shows up as a theme for RHT and MSFT starting in 2016. And you can see what
they're saying about it. Hopefully this is obvious but all the themes are
clickable so you can see what is actually being said in the public filings.

Open source:
[http://www.retnio.com/open%20source](http://www.retnio.com/open%20source)

CRISPR (for cancer):
[http://www.retnio.com/crispr](http://www.retnio.com/crispr)

javascript:
[http://www.retnio.com/javascript](http://www.retnio.com/javascript)

Red Hat: [http://www.retnio.com/RHT](http://www.retnio.com/RHT)

Microsoft: [http://www.retnio.com/MSFT](http://www.retnio.com/MSFT)

------
breexit
This could become very useful. I am surprised you got 0 comments.

